# School, Tests, Church, IBS



## kjnetmaster (Jan 2, 2005)

It never failed, anytime I had anything major going on in the morning from a test at school or maybe a club meeting, to church in the morning or a flight, I would always get cramps and have to run to the bathroom several times. It got very embarassing when I always had to go to the bathroom in the same class in high school. I'm not sure what triggered the symptoms, I remember having them slightly in 7th or 8th grade, but they seemed to come back severly in 10th grade (after I switched to another school). I remember going to a theme park one time and I was getting ready to get on a ride when I had to run to the bathroom. I came back to the ride and had to go back to the bathroom. Needless to say, it took three times of running to the bathroom before I got on that ride...embarassing!!Finally at the end of my sophomore year I went to an internal medicine doctor and after a few tests he diagnosed me with IBS. He prescribed this drink for me, "Cholestramine" that I mix a half to full scoop of almost every night (I have since timed it that I can take a half scoop 5 nights of the week in the roll and be alright). Anyway, this stuff, interestingly also can be used to lower cholestoral. BUT it works!! I NEVER have had a problem with my IBS symptoms as long as I take this stuff on a regular basis. There have been times that I have been lazy and didn't take it and boy do I pay for it. But before I have any test or big event, I make sure I take it.Has anybody else taken this? Now that I'm in college, I just couldn't imagine going through exams and stuff having to go to the bathroom every 5 minutes.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

lucky you, i have bad vomitting on that as i dont tolerate orange or anything in it! stress may ahve been a trigger or anxiety. i was much like you i cant ever really see a emotional trigger i dont often get stressed or anxious but i have mine under control if thats what u want to call it thanks to the worlds blandest diet and loperimide







as for exams and college, im in university now, i survived college and with a specialed or doctors note you can request your own room for exmas with your own teacher so you can go off to the bathroom whenever you like. its the only way i survived college exams







trust em though you'll survive


----------



## Serenity84 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi







Stress, high amounts of caffeine, and processed cheese r my triggers 4 my IBS - not nice







I am sure if u explain 2 ur college lecturers, they will understand ur problem. Luckily 4 me my IBS only developed 3 mnths but I am thinking of going back 2 college so I will explain 2 them bout it







- not looking 4ward 2 that.CiaoLaura xx


----------

